# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Քայլող մեռյալները / The Walking Dead

## Two-Face

*Ռեժիսոր*` Ֆրենք Դարաբոնտ
*Ժանրը*՝ Հետապոկալիպտիկ, սարսափ, դրամա
*Հեռուստաալիք*՝ AMC
*Սեզոնների քանակը*՝ 3
*Էկրաններին է*՝ 2010-ի հոկտեմբերի 10-ից
*Վարկանիշը*՝ 18+


*
Գլխավոր հերոսը շերիֆի տեղակալ Ռիք Գրայմսն է, ով հիվանդանոցի պալատում ուշքի գալով կոմայից, հայտնաբերում է, որ ողջ աշխարհը ենթարկվել է զոմբի-ապոկալիպսիսի:* 


Հոյակապ սերիալ ա: Նույնիսկ առանց զոմբիների էս սերիալը շատ լավը կլիներ: Անպայման նայեք, հաստատ չեք փոշմանի:




 



Ներբեռնելու հղում

----------

Freeman (01.06.2013), Jarre (15.04.2018), Ruby Rue (01.06.2013), Sagittarius (01.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (31.05.2013), Հայկօ (26.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2013), Վահե-91 (01.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Միշտ ուզեցել եմ նայել, բայց ժամանակ չի էղել: Տենամ էս ամառ կարամ հարմարեցնեմ նայեմ,

Հ.Գ. այ որ կարենայի մի դիսկով ճարեյի անմահական բան կլներ  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

լավն ա: Ջիգյարով արյունոտ ա:

----------


## Վահե-91

բոլոր սերիաները նայել եմ, անհամբեր սպասում եմ հոկտեմբերին նորերը դուրս գան  :Smile: 
սյուժեն «ծեծված» ա, բայց մեկա նայվում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

Հելա քաշեմ: :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

Առաջի սեզոնը նայել եմ, նենց լավն ա, ոչինչ, բայց տենց էլ չշարունակեցի: Կարելի ա վերսկսել։

----------


## ivy

Դուք էլ ունե՞ք տարօրինակ կախվածություն զոմբի ապոկալիպսիս ֆիլմերից: Էս սերիալը չեմ նայել ու դժվար էլ նայեմ, բայց էս պոստերի տեսարանից արդեն ոտքերս թուլացան: Ամայի    մեգապոլիս, լքված տներ, չարագույժ դատարկություն, ու գիտես՝ նրանք այնտեղ են... Ա՜հ, շատ եմ սիրում:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2013), Jarre (15.04.2018), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դուք էլ ունե՞ք տարօրինակ կախվածություն զոմբի ապոկալիպսիս ֆիլմերից: Էս սերիալը չեմ նայել ու դժվար էլ նայեմ, բայց էս պոստերի տեսարանից արդեն ոտքերս թուլացան: Ամայի    մեգապոլիս, լքված տներ, չարագույժ դատարկություն, ու գիտես՝ նրանք այնտեղ են... Ա՜հ, շատ եմ սիրում:


Կախվածություն չի։ Էնտեղ ուղղակի մենակ զոմբի ապկալիպսիսը չի որ հետաքրքիր ա, ինքն էլ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր ա, լիքը լարված պահեր, անսպասելի արարքներ, հուսահատության հասած մարդկանց վարվելակերպ և այլն։ Ու ոնց ա իրանց փոխում էդ կյանքը։

----------

Freeman (02.06.2013), ivy (02.06.2013), Two-Face (08.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դուք էլ ունե՞ք տարօրինակ կախվածություն զոմբի ապոկալիպսիս ֆիլմերից: Էս սերիալը չեմ նայել ու դժվար էլ նայեմ, բայց էս պոստերի տեսարանից արդեն ոտքերս թուլացան: Ամայի    մեգապոլիս, լքված տներ, չարագույժ դատարկություն, ու գիտես՝ նրանք այնտեղ են... Ա՜հ, շատ եմ սիրում:


Այվի ջան, հավատա, քո ամենավախենալու-արյունոտ-վեջույթաաղիքաուղեղախառն պատկերացումները նույնիսկ ոչինչ սերիալի նկատմամբ

----------

ivy (02.06.2013), LisBeth (01.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ես հասկացա, որ դա էր իմ փնտրածը
The walking dead-ից լավ բան չկա կյանքում  :Jpit: 

Հ.գ. 2-րդ սեզոնը էսօր պարուրեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Կոմիքսն էլ վատը չի։

----------

Two-Face (14.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (26.06.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

True Blood-ը սկսեցի նայել, մի քանի սերիայից հետո հիասթափվեցի, անցա The Walking Dead-ին: Դեռ երկրորդ սեզոնը չեմ վերջացրել, բայց միայն կասեմ, ինչ լա՜վն ա: Լրիվ իմ երազած զոմբի ապոկալիպսիսն ա, ոնց որ Այվին ասեց. «Ամայի մեգապոլիս, լքված տներ, չարագույժ դատարկություն, ու գիտես՝ նրանք այնտեղ են...»

Գժանոց ա  :Love:  Հա, ու սերիալի լիքը տուֆտա հերոսների մեջ միակ տղեն Դերիլն ա  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (01.07.2013), Two-Face (01.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> True Blood-ը սկսեցի նայել, մի քանի սերիայից հետո հիասթափվեցի, անցա The Walking Dead-ին: Դեռ երկրորդ սեզոնը չեմ վերջացրել, բայց միայն կասեմ, ինչ լա՜վն ա: Լրիվ իմ երազած զոմբի ապոկալիպսիսն ա, ոնց որ Այվին ասեց. «Ամայի մեգապոլիս, լքված տներ, չարագույժ դատարկություն, ու գիտես՝ նրանք այնտեղ են...»
> 
> Գժանոց ա  Հա, ու սերիալի լիքը տուֆտա հերոսների մեջ միակ տղեն *Դերիլն* ա


Համամիտ եմ ամբողջ հոգով: Մենակ վերջում գլուխը չուտեն կծողները  :Unsure:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Երրորդ սեզոնն ինչ անկապ ա: Էն թրով աղջիկը դուրս շատ ա գալիս, հզոր կերպար են ստեղծել, բայց որ մտածում ես, էս անտեր կինոն զոմբիների մասին ա, նինջաները ստեղ տեղ չունեն: Մեկ էլ ամաչում եմ խոստովանել, որ երկրորդ սեզոնում Անդրեան էլ էր սկսել դուրս գալ, իսկ հիմա  :Angry2: 

Մի տեսակ նայելուս մոտիվացիան գցեցին...  :Sad:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մի տեսակ նայելուս մոտիվացիան գցեցին...


նոր քաղաքի հայտնվելու սկզբի մասերը ինձ էլ դուր չէր գալիս, բայց հետո հետաքրքրացավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Կարևորը Դերիլին բան չի էղել  :Jpit:

----------

Two-Face (14.07.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

Մի քանի ամիս բան մնաց, դիմացեք:  :Smile:

----------

armspecialist (14.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (14.07.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

4-րդ սեզոնի թրեյլերը:  :Love:

----------

Վահե-91 (22.07.2013)

----------


## romanista

աաա, Մեռեները Հայաստանում ինձանից բացի էլի նայող կա  :Smile:  սերիալը սկսեցի նայել "Փախուստ բանտից"-ի Սարայի (Սարա Ուեյն Կելլիս) համար, ինքը էս սերիալում Ռիկի կինն էր` Լորին:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Էն էլ երրորդ սեզոնում բարեհաջող ծնեց ու մեռավ  :Smile:  Ռիկը գնալով նեադեկվատ ա դառնում, սաղ սերիալում հիմա ամենահամակրելի կերպարը Դերիլն ա: Ընդհանրապես սերիալը քանի երկարում, դառնում ա սանտա-բարբարա(

----------

Freeman (04.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2013)

----------


## Two-Face

> աաա, Մեռեները Հայաստանում ինձանից բացի էլի նայող կա  սերիալը սկսեցի նայել "Փախուստ բանտից"-ի Սարայի (Սարա Ուեյն Կելլիս) համար, ինքը էս սերիալում Ռիկի կինն էր` Լորին: 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Էն էլ երրորդ սեզոնում բարեհաջող ծնեց ու մեռավ  Ռիկը գնալով նեադեկվատ ա դառնում, սաղ սերիալում հիմա ամենահամակրելի կերպարը Դերիլն ա: Ընդհանրապես սերիալը քանի երկարում, դառնում ա սանտա-բարբարա(




Չնայողների համար՝   :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (02.08.2013), Աթեիստ (01.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.08.2013), Հայկօ (01.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2013)

----------


## romanista

դե եթե էդպես լինի, ուրեմն ամեն տեղ պետք ա գրես սպոյլեր կոդով, որ գրածս չնայողը չտենա)) եթե թեմա կա, պտի բաց քննարկում լինի, չնայողը թող չմտնի, սպոյլեր միշտ էլ կարա ընկնի աչքին)) կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար: 4-րդ սեզոնը արդեն մեքենայաբար եմ սպասում,


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* սերիալը ամեն դեպքում զոմբիների մասին ա: Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, սերիալը իրա հոգեբանական պահն էլ ունի, կապված ողջ մնացածների իրար դեմ կյանքի կռվի հետ, բայց առաջին սեզոնում էդ երկուսն էլ իրար հետ հավեսով համադրվում էին, իսկ հիմա էքշնը վերջին պլանում ա, անընդհանտ խոսում են, քլնգում իրար, մեղադրում, գոռգռում իրար վրա) նենց չի, որ էդ դուր չի գալիս, էդ էլ ա պետք ու լավ ա, բայց ի տարբերություն անդրանիկ սեզոնի, հիմա էդ երկուսի` էքշնի ու սերիալի հոգեբանական կողմի հավասարակշռությունը խախտվել ա հօգուտ երկրորդի ավելի շատ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> դե եթե էդպես լինի, ուրեմն ամեն տեղ պետք ա գրես սպոյլեր կոդով, որ գրածս չնայողը չտենա)) եթե թեմա կա, պտի բաց քննարկում լինի, չնայողը թող չմտնի, սպոյլեր միշտ էլ կարա ընկնի աչքին)) կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար: 4-րդ սեզոնը արդեն մեքենայաբար եմ սպասում,
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* սերիալը ամեն դեպքում զոմբիների մասին ա: Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, սերիալը իրա հոգեբանական պահն էլ ունի, կապված ողջ մնացածների իրար դեմ կյանքի կռվի հետ, բայց առաջին սեզոնում էդ երկուսն էլ իրար հետ հավեսով համադրվում էին, իսկ հիմա էքշնը վերջին պլանում ա, անընդհանտ խոսում են, քլնգում իրար, մեղադրում, գոռգռում իրար վրա) նենց չի, որ էդ դուր չի գալիս, էդ էլ ա պետք ու լավ ա, բայց ի տարբերություն անդրանիկ սեզոնի, հիմա էդ երկուսի` էքշնի ու սերիալի հոգեբանական կողմի հավասարակշռությունը խախտվել ա հօգուտ երկրորդի ավելի շատ:


սպոյլերը ֆիլմի/գրքի/սերիալի կոնկրետ փաստերի համար, որոնք կարևոր դեր ունեն սյուժեի զարգամցման մեջ: Իսկ ընդհանուր նկարագրությունները, օրինակ՝ էս վերջին գրառմանդ մեջ, որտեղ կոնկրետ դեպքեր, փաստեր նշված չեն, սպոյլեր չեն համարվում:

----------


## Freeman

> աաա, Մեռեները Հայաստանում ինձանից բացի էլի նայող կա  սերիալը սկսեցի նայել "Փախուստ բանտից"-ի Սարայի (Սարա Ուեյն Կելլիս) համար, ինքը էս սերիալում Ռիկի կինն էր` Լորին:
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Էն էլ երրորդ սեզոնում բարեհաջող ծնեց ու մեռավ  Ռիկը գնալով նեադեկվատ ա դառնում, սաղ սերիալում հիմա ամենահամակրելի կերպարը Դերիլն ա: Ընդհանրապես սերիալը քանի երկարում, դառնում ա սանտա-բարբարա(


Միացնումեմ քաշեմ

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Արդեն դուրս ա եկել 4-րդ սեզոնի առաջին սերիան, մեր սիրելի զոմբիները վերադառնում են՝ պատրաստվեք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ո՜հ, աստված, ինչի՞ ա սենց օրինաչափ դարձել ամերիկյան սերիալներում բրիտանական ակցենտով կնանիք խցկելը: Ո՞րն է հավանականությունը որ զոմբի ապոկալիպսիսից հետո Ջորջիա նահանգի ինչ-որ փախած անկյունում կենդանի մնացած հատուկենտ մարդկանցից մեկը անգլուհի կարա լինի:

----------

Sagittarius (17.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (17.10.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ կրկնվում են արդեն... արդեն պարզ ա, որ կամ ինչ-որ մեկը զոմբի ա դառնալու մի քանիսին կծելու ա, կամ ինչ-որ մի մութ սենյակում զոմբի են գտնելու, էլի մի քանիսին կծելու ա, կամ ոչ զոմբիներից մեկի ֆազերը քցելու ա, մնացածի վրա գազ ա տալու... ու էս նույն պրոցեսը մի քանի անգամ: 
Զարգացում ա պետք. կոմիկսները չեմ կարդում, դրա համար չգիտեմ, ինչ ուղղությամբ ա զարգանալու հետագայում:

----------

Ռուֆուս (17.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս սերիալը վերածվել է կատարյալ քյալության: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչի եմ շարունակում նայել  :Bad:

----------

Անվերնագիր (19.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Էս սերիալը վերածվել է կատարյալ քյալության: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչի եմ շարունակում նայել


3-րդ սերիայից հետո ստոպ եմ տվել: Յուղ են վառում, էն սկզբի սեզոնների համուհոտը կորել ա, դարձել ա դժվար ապրուստ

----------

Ռուֆուս (19.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էս սերիալը վերածվել է կատարյալ քյալության: Չգիտեմ էլ ինչի եմ շարունակում նայել





> 3-րդ սերիայից հետո ստոպ եմ տվել: Յուղ են վառում, էն սկզբի սեզոնների համուհոտը կորել ա, դարձել ա դժվար ապրուստ


երևի ռեժիսորն էլ ա ջոկել ու 6-րդ սերիան լրիվ ուրիշ կինո ա նկարել  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> 3-րդ սերիայից հետո ստոպ եմ տվել: Յուղ են վառում, էն սկզբի սեզոնների համուհոտը կորել ա, դարձել ա դժվար ապրուստ


հեռվացել են առաջին սեզոնների դինամիկայից, զոմբի ապոկալիպսը լրիվ դառել ա մի կուչկա մարդկանց մի կերպ գոյատևման սերիալ... հենց դարձի գան ճշմարիտ ուղին, ես էլ կվերադառնամ  :Jpit:

----------


## Two-Face

Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց էս սեզոնը իմ դուրը գալիս ա մեկա: Նամանավանդ Governor-ի մասին պատմող էպիզոդը, ու 8-րդը: 


Հըլը կիսվեք ձեր տպավորություններով էտ սերիաների մասին:  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

Անկապություն ա, յանի գուբերնատրին խի մտցրին որ պտի սպանեին, վրոդի մեծ փոփոխություններա սպասվում, տենանք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չորրորդ սեզոնը կիսատ էի թողել, բայց ինձ համոզեցին, որ շարունակեմ։ Էս ինչ անասունության է վերածվել, սցենարիստները տեսնես իրենց գրածը նայու՞մ են։ Դիանան հաստատ ավելի լավ սցենար կգրեր։ Մի խոսքով սա էլ վերջնականապես գնաց գրողի ծոցը։ Առաջին երկու սեզոնը լավն էր իսկ հիմա  :Bad:

----------


## insider

Ժող դեռ նայող կա՞։ Էս 6-րդ սեզոնը ոնց որ ուզում են դզմզել։ Երեկ 8-րդ սերիան դուրս ա եկել՝ դեռ չեմ նայել։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չէ, ես վերջին մի քանի սեզոնը զոռով նայեցի ու հասկացա, որ ժամանակս ափսոս ա էս աղբի վրա ծախսելու համար: Երկրորդ սեզոնից հետո ինքն իրեն լրիվ սպառեց:

----------

LisBeth (02.12.2015)

----------


## insider

> Չէ, ես վերջին մի քանի սեզոնը զոռով նայեցի ու հասկացա, որ ժամանակս ափսոս ա էս աղբի վրա ծախսելու համար: Երկրորդ սեզոնից հետո ինքն իրեն լրիվ սպառեց:


Ես էլ նայում եմ մի բանի համար, որ տեսնեմ էդ վիրուսի վերջը տալու ի՞նչ ճանապարհ են ընտրելու կամ չեն էլ ընտրելու ... բայց դե աչքիս ռեյտինգն էնքան ա ընկնելու ըտեց էլ կիսատ թողնեն։

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ ասած - առաջին սեզոնը ոգևորված նայեցի, բայց, ահա արդեն երկրորդ անգամն է, որ փորձում եմ, չեմ կարողանում հաղթահարել երկրորդ սեզոնը: Միանգամից տեմպը գցեցին, իսկ էդ ներքին հոգեկան տվատյանքների մանրամասն ցուցադրումը ի հաշիվ էքշնի կորստի ուղղակի հոգնեցնում է: Չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, միանգամից անցնեմ երրորդ սեզոնին, թե ինչ...?!

----------


## Lion

Վաղուց պլանավորելով՝ էս վերջերս սկսել եմ նայել էս սերիալը: Սիրում եմ նման ապոկալիպտիկ սցենաներ: Նայողներ կան, մտքեր, կարծիքներ...

Իմ մոտ մեծ հաշվով հակասական վիճակ է: Մի կողմից, այո, վատը չի, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ տեղ-տեղ ձգձգված է, շատ է կենտրոնանում էմոցիաների վրա, թեև մյուս կողմից էլ, վերջը սերիալ է, երկար է, հո չեն կարող անվերջ զոմբիասպանդ ցույց տալ: Դուրս գալիս է այն, որ բարեխիղճ ձևով ցույց են տալիս, թե տարբեր մարդիկ ինչ կերպ են վերաբերվում իրավիչակին՝ մեկը գազանանանում է, մեկը ոչ: Մի խոսքով, հակասական վիճակ է...

----------


## Գաղթական

Կիքսերն էնքան շատ են, որ էլ ասելու չի:

Բայց էս վերջին սեզոնին լրիվ անսպասելի շրջադարձ արեցին:

Ո՞վա նայում:
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք էս նոր բանականության մասին..

----------


## Lion

Կեսից հոգնեցի, էլ չեմ նայում...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կեսից հոգնեցի, էլ չեմ նայում...


Նիգընին հասել է՞իր:
Իրա հոգեբանական կերպարը շատ հզորա:

----------


## Lion

Չեմ հիշում է, էդ ով էր...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չեմ հիշում է, էդ ով էր...


ՈՒրեմն չես հասել, թե չէ կհիշեիր ))
Ահագին բան ես բաց թողել:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, փաստորեն անցել եմ նրան - էդ էն ավազակախմբի ղեկավարն էր, որ չի տպավորել:

Նոր փորփրեցի, փաստորեն 5-րդ սեզոնն եմ նայել և այլևս առաջ չեմ գնացել: Մի ինչ որ պահի հոգնեցրեց՝ նույն բանը, քաղաքից քաղաք, անտրամաբանական լուծումները, սատկածությունը (հատկապես 2-րդ սեզոնում) և այլն:

Երևի խնդիրը նաև նրանում է, որ ես պատմություն շատ եմ կարդացել, որտեղ նման էպիզոդներ շատ կան: Այսինքն՝ էդ զոմբիների ապոկալիպսիսն իրականում կարող էր ասենք հանգիստ լինել XI դարի 50-70-ական թվականների Հայաստանը, երբ սելջուկյան հորդաները, մեր ֆիլմի դեպքում՝ զոմբիները, մի իսկական տեռոր էին անում երկրում ու մարդիկ զրկվում էին ամեն ինչից: Հիմա այս պայմաններում, հավատալ, որ էն բալզակյան տարիքի գեղեցիկ կոսով կինը կարող էր իր բարի մեթոդներով համայնք ղեկավարել, մի քիչ ռեալ չի:

Ու սենց էլի բաներ:

Բայց ես լրիվ չեմ հրաժարվել էս ֆիլմից, քանի որ ժանրը շատ եմ սիրում: Որ ժամանակ լինի, շարունակությունը կնայեմ - ես սիրում եմ էսքստրեմալ վիճակներում հայտնված մարդկանց մասին ֆիլմեր նայել...

----------


## Գաղթական

Մեջս կասկած գցեցիր,
գնացի ստուգեցի..
7-րդ սեզոնումա Նիգընը:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ համաձայն եմ հետդ, որ որոշ բաներ կանխատեսելի են, բայց անկանխատեսելի բաներ էլ շատ կան, հետն էլ՝ գլխավոր հերոսներին շարքից հանելն էլ իր տեղն ունի:

Ինձ էդ ընդհանուր քաոսի մեջ մարդկանց հարաբերություններն են հետաքրքիր:
ՈՒ հիմնականում շատ բան շատ ճշմարտանմանա սարքած:

Էլի անընդհատ զգացողություն կա, որ որոշ հատվածներ չափից դուրս շատա ձգած, բայց դե էդ էլա նորմալ՝ եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ինչ գումարներ են ֆռում...

----------


## Lion

Նոր ռուսական Վիքիյում նայեցի, Նիգնը հայտնվում է 6-րդ սեզոնի վերջում: Փաստորեն ես սխալ էի հիշում, 6-ն էլ եմ նայել, գուցե նույնիսկ 7-ի սկզիբը...

Գիտե՞ս, եղբայր, հենց այդ անձնական հարաբերությունները ինձ հաճախ արհեստական թվացին:

Ի դեպ, տեղյա՞կ ես, երբ է սեիրալն ավարտվելու: Երևաի սպասեմ լրիվ նկարեն, հետո մի թափով 7-ից սկսած շարունակեմ նայելը...

----------


## Գաղթական

Աաա, իմացա ինչի հետ ես..
Սկզբից էդ հրոսակախումբնա ի հայտ գալիս, որոնք բոլորն իրենց Նիգըն են կոչում:
Իսկ ինքը Նիգընը՝ այսինքն առաջնորդը, մի սեզոնի վերջում մի հատ ծիկա անում ու մյուս սեզոնումա արդեն իրապես հայտնվում:

Ճիշտն ասած՝ չգիտեմ, թե երբա վերջանում, բայց սենց որ շարունակվի՝ աչքիս դեռ երկար չի պրծնի:

Ի դեպ՝ առանցքային հերոսներից մեկն էլ չգիտի, թե վերջը երբա:
Ինտերվյուն էր աչքովս ընկել:
Պատմում էր, որ էս ընթացիկ 9-րդ սեզոնի վերջում իր հերոսը մահանումա ու խոստովանում էր, որ շատա զարմացել, երբ իմացելա որոշման մասին, թե դրանից հետո էլ պիտի սերիալը շարունակվի:

Չասեմ, թե ովա՝ սփոյլ չանելու համար, բայց հանուն ինտրիգայի բացահայտեմ, որ էդքան տարիների ընթացքում մեռյալների ուղեղները էվոլյուցիա են ապրում ու նոր բանականությունա սկսում զարգանալ...

----------


## Lion

Ի դեպ, էդ իդեայի աբսուրդից մեկն էնա, որ զոմբիները չեն փթում - իրականում իրենք պիտի շատ արագ քայքայվեն, իսկ ստեղ ամիսներ են անցնում, իրենք գրեթե նույնն են...

----------

